# Will 9800GTX+ fit on my case?



## farid (Aug 28, 2008)

Heya all, Im waiting for my 9800GTX+ to arrive but im not sure if it will fit on my Apevia X-Cruiser case, do you think that it will fit? In case it doesn't, what case you guys think it would fit? It needs to be a Mid Tower Case.

Thx for the advices .

Farid.


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 28, 2008)

farid said:


> Heya all, Im waiting for my 9800GTX+ to arrive but im not sure if it will fit on my Apevia X-Cruiser case, do you think that it will fit? In case it doesn't, what case you guys think it would fit? It needs to be a Mid Tower Case.
> 
> Thx for the advices .
> 
> Farid.



Hmm, I think when I measured my 9800gtx+ it was 10.5 inches long and almost touched the HDD cage in my Lancool L7 midtower.


----------



## farid (Aug 28, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> Hmm, I think when I measured my 9800gtx+ it was 10.5 inches long and almost touched the HDD cage in my Lancool L7 midtower.



 my 9600GT almost touchs my HDD, I think that the 9800GTX+ its a way bigger than the 9600GT right? 

Im looking @ NewEgg and I like this cases but not sure if it will fit:

Apevia X-Supra

Thermaltake Soprano

RaidMax Sagitta

Any suggestions on those?


----------



## PaulieG (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think it will fit in the Soprano. Not sure about the others.

I know it will fit in this case, as I own it. Very nice case with good airflow. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811112154


----------



## J-Man (Aug 28, 2008)

It will fit on it yes. It's best to check if it fits INSIDE


----------



## newtekie1 (Aug 28, 2008)

I too have the Lian-Li Lancool K7, I think there is about a half inch(or maybe an inch) gap between the HDD cage and the video cards.  When I get home from work I can get a picture of my two 9800GTX's in my lancool.

The 9800GTX(+) is 10.5" long, but you also have to consider that the power connectors are on the side, not the back like the 9600GT.

Farid, as a point of reference, your 750i motherboard is 9.6", so the 9800GTX+ will stick out about an inch past it.

Edit:

Here is the picture I promised, sorry if it is a little hard to make out, I had to crawl under my desk to take it as I didn't want to pull the computer out.  There is just about 1 Inch of clearance.


----------



## 3870x2 (Aug 28, 2008)

BAH, who needs a case? all you need is a table and a few cans of compressed air!


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 28, 2008)

BTW I used to have an Apevia case....took out the long HDD rack at the bottom and my case had a ton of room. I just set my hdd in the bottom of the 5.25" bays!

Its only drilling out like 8 rivits and it pulls right out!

I will see if I have any pics around!


----------



## DaMulta (Aug 28, 2008)

PALiT's new 9800+ non ref will fit I'm sure





It should be out in the coming weeks.


----------



## jinho11104 (Aug 28, 2008)

farid said:


> my 9600GT almost touchs my HDD, I think that the 9800GTX+ its a way bigger than the 9600GT right?
> 
> Im looking @ NewEgg and I like this cases but not sure if it will fit:
> 
> ...




sagitta is really weak and cheap material... stay away! who cares if it looks good its 99cents plastic



@damulta:

is that for real?! wow


----------



## farid (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok then, that LianLi seems great, but how about this other 2 choices:

COOLER MASTER RC-690

NZXT Apollo

Thanks for the advices


----------

